# Oily OIL slick coat shampoo to use



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I had the (un)brite idea to put some mineral (baby) oil on Harry's coat, thinking, hey maybe it'ss help his itching.
HE HAS HAD 2BATHS and it still won't come out all the way, he still looks wet....
WHAT SHAMPOO SHOULD I USE?
He is awfully soft from it though....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh No! I have no idea what to do...I would do a search on it on the internet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL. that sounds like something I would do! If it is really bothering either of you...use Prell. Just kidding very harsh. But use a pet shampoo with no conditioners in it...so it should be clear not creamy.

The DVM chlor. I mentioned in the other thread is actually quite drying in addition to the antibacterial properties. Or the Earth Bath shampoos that I think you can get easily are conditioner free but quite gentle. 

Also try a vinegar rinse next time that could be good for the itchies as well as cut through the baby oil. I think it half vinegar/half water...but do a search on the forum for it to be sure.

Sorry Harry is not feeling better.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Try adding a little dishwashing liquid in with your regular shampoo...it should help take some of the oil out of the coat.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was going to suggest using a little bit of Dawn dishwashing liquid, it will cut through oil.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think Prell is basically dishwashing liquid. lol.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I laughed when I read your post.........I would give him good, long a bath in Dawn, it is used on wildlife that are caught in the oil spills. Then follow up with a good conditioning shampoo. I really believe the Isle of Dog #12 Shampoo and #51 conditioner has helped tremendously with Galen’s itching. 

Did the mineral oil help with the itching?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I will try the dawn then ....
He looks pathetic.
The oil by the way, did NOT help with the itching, maybe it would have if it was just dry, flaky skin, but he doesn't have that. I just thought on a whim, by chance maybe it would have helped.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*cotton ball back*

The plain dawn and a little vinegar brought the cotton ball back. He no longer looks like a wet dog.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> The plain dawn and a little vinegar brought the cotton ball back. He no longer looks like a wet dog.


Hooray!!!! We could all use this info. How much vinegar did you use?


----------

